# [ 2019 ] Anyone simplying stop paying maintenance fees a VV at Parkway in Orlando, what happened??



## gumbow719 (Dec 28, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone has stopped paying the fees at Vacation Village at Parkway and what is their experience??? I am thinking of not paying anymore..please share your experience..tks


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 28, 2019)

I cannot give you any datapoints on your resort but here are some general thoughts:

Why do you want out? You must have had a reason to buy in the first place. Is this buyer's remorse or has your situation changed?

You have three choices with one last resort:

1) Learn to use and maximize what you own. You bought this for a reason...​2) Give it away here on TUG or list with a resale broker. You will likely have to give away a free year of use and pay for buyer fees. Compare to listings on TUG, on Redweek and Ebay in case it has some value.​3) Contact the developer to return it. www.responsibleexit.com Before contacting the developer you need to arm yourself with the info in #4 to negotiate. Deed in lieu of foreclosure enables the developer to quickly retain the unit and resell/rent, whereas foreclosure has costs and delays. This step will avoid hassles and preserve your credit rating.​
If you cannot give it away, and developer won't deed back for a reasonable fee (last resort):

4) Florida is a non-judicial, anti-deficiency state. If they foreclose and you do nothing to object to the foreclosure they will only be able to take back the timeshare and may ding your credit. They cannot legally go after your assets. Better to negotiate a deed in lieu of foreclosure (#3 above) if the fees are not excessive to avoid bill collector harassment and credit ding. Hire a Florida Real Estate lawyer for an hour (about $400 no retainer) before you pursue this step to discuss applying this to your situation because it is easy to screw yourself. State laws here:​








						Links to Official State Timeshare Laws and Guides/Manuals
					

@TUGBrian @DeniseM @CalGalTraveler take a look.  This weekend, I’m creating a spreadsheet with official links to states’ timeshare laws, as well as their statuses as to non-judicial, anti-deficiency foreclosures.  In the meantime, I will just keep adding notes.   * Legal Disclaimer: This list...




					tugbbs.com
				




Do not pay any exit companies up-front because they may do only the above. Why pay thousands for something that is not guaranteed when you can do yourself with certainty for < $1000


----------



## gumbow719 (Dec 28, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I cannot give you any datapoints on your resort but here are some general thoughts:
> 
> Why do you want out? You must have had a reason to buy in the first place. Is this buyer's remorse or has your situation changed?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. We have our credit frozen for past 20 years..we do not buy anything on credit nor do we need credit report to buy anything so who cares about a credit ding...especially older people who want to dump timeshares?


----------



## LannyPC (Dec 28, 2019)

I agree with Cal Gal's point #3 although technically you would be contacting the resort's Homeowners' Association (HOA).  If you do that, let the HOA know your situation and that you will not be paying another nickel in MFs so it would be in everybody's best interests for the HOA to take it back amicably.  Keep in mind that if the HOA does agree, it will probably ask you to pay closing costs and possibly the next MF but at least it will be a clean transfer with no threats of collection calls or credit hits.


----------



## gumbow719 (Dec 28, 2019)

LannyPC said:


> I agree with Cal Gal's point #3 although technically you would be contacting the resort's Homeowners' Association (HOA).  If you do that, let the HOA know your situation and that you will not be paying another nickel in MFs so it would be in everybody's best interests for the HOA to take it back amicably.  Keep in mind that if the HOA does agree, it will probably ask you to pay closing costs and possibly the next MF but at least it will be a clean transfer with no threats of collection calls or credit hits.


Did all that..they said No... so since it cant hurt me at age 70..VV @ Parkway and I will part company..All elderly who do not want to pay them anymore and do not care about credit agencies,like me..should think of Non payment..As for collections, no big deal...I don't answer my home phone anyway,if I do not know who it is...thanks, though, oh for everyone out there if the deed is in one name that at that person's death file a Disclaimer of Interest, and rid your heirs of it..If 2 names on deed prepare Quit Claim deeds giving each the sole possession,  then depending on who passes first,  use the Quit Claim to show sole ownership(you do not have to file the Quit Claim) just hold it to be produced when needed..then file Disclaimer of Interest, timeshare is gone!!!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 29, 2019)

gumbow719 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has stopped paying the fees at Vacation Village at Parkway and what is their experience??? I am thinking of not paying anymore..please share your experience..tks





If you don't want your Timeshare anymore then why not give it away here on TUG in the  "Free Timeshare Give Away and Bargain Deals" section and be done with it.

Someone may want it, and take it out of your name once and for all.

Best of luck.




.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 29, 2019)

gumbow719 said:


> Did all that..they said No... so since it cant hurt me at age 70..VV @ Parkway and I will part company..All elderly who do not want to pay them anymore and do not care about credit agencies,like me..should think of Non payment..As for collections, no big deal...I don't answer my home phone anyway,if I do not know who it is...thanks, though, oh for everyone out there if the deed is in one name that at that person's death file a Disclaimer of Interest, and rid your heirs of it..If 2 names on deed prepare Quit Claim deeds giving each the sole possession,  then depending on who passes first,  use the Quit Claim to show sole ownership(you do not have to file the Quit Claim) just hold it to be produced when needed..then file Disclaimer of Interest, timeshare is gone!!!



If you are paid up on your MF and paid off your mortgage, shame on this resort for not accepting a feedback. You should report them to ARDA at www.responsibleexit.com.

I wouldn't be surprised if the HOA offers you a deed in lieu of foreclosure after a few months of threatening letters. Tread carefully as you do not want to object to foreclosure or you will give up your anti-deficiency protection. OTOH it might be worth hiring a lawyer for an hour to review the documents to  get rid of this albatross and ensure you avoid opening yourself up to a deficiency claim.


----------



## thechefswife (Jan 27, 2020)

Does anyone know if Vacation Village will take the timeshare back?  We've owned a biannual since 2002 but haven't been there since 2008 (though we've done a few exchanges).  Our maintenance fees have gone up from $375 + tax to $826 + tax and we just can't keep paying this fees when we are not able to get there.  We live in the UK.  We would really like to get rid of it now as my husband has several operations coming up in the next 2 years (bilateral knee surgery and ankle surgery) so we won;t be going to Florida anytime soon.


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 16, 2020)

hell at 70 I would not give it another thought.. send them a letter letting them know due to financial issues you are not able to continue to pay and you are wanting to do deed in lieu.  good luck and hope it all goes well with husband operations,, good luck.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 16, 2020)

gumbow719 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has stopped paying the fees at Vacation Village at Parkway and what is their experience??? I am thinking of not paying anymore..please share your experience..tks


List it on the marketplace or eBay and offer to pay closing and all fees. Does it come with points or weeks in RCI.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 16, 2020)

CPNY said:


> List it on the marketplace or eBay and offer to pay closing and all fees. Does it come with points or weeks in RCI.



I agree that’s the first step. Try a few times to give it away or sell on eBay for a buck.

If no results, call these guys back. Tell them you are willing to do a deed back. If not, you will stop paying and ignore all calls and letters. Tell them you know of the non judicial, anti deficiency foreclosure laws if you don’t object (and you won’t) in Florida. They can go that way if they want. In which case, they are getting the timeshare back anyway AND have added foreclosure costs at THEIR expense. That should get them to change their tune and if not, you know what to do.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbow719 (Feb 24, 2020)

gumbow719 said:


> Did all that..they said No... so since it cant hurt me at age 70..VV @ Parkway and I will part company..All elderly who do not want to pay them anymore and do not care about credit agencies,like me..should think of Non payment..As for collections, no big deal...I don't answer my home phone anyway,if I do not know who it is...thanks, though, oh for everyone out there if the deed is in one name that at that person's death file a Disclaimer of Interest, and rid your heirs of it..If 2 names on deed prepare Quit Claim deeds giving each the sole possession,  then depending on who passes first,  use the Quit Claim to show sole ownership(you do not have to file the Quit Claim) just hold it to be produced when needed..then file Disclaimer of Interest, timeshare is gone!!!


Thank you at 70 years old, could care less about credit hits or any collection agency..they can do nothing to me if I decide not to pay..the HOA can have it...but doubt it..


----------



## gumbow719 (Feb 24, 2020)

CPNY said:


> List it on the marketplace or eBay and offer to pay closing and all fees. Does it come with points or weeks in RCI.


It is pts a triannual l 26000 something a year..havent used pts for exchange in 11 years


----------



## CPNY (Feb 24, 2020)

gumbow719 said:


> It is pts a triannual l 26000 something a year..havent used pts for exchange in 11 years


That’s not bad. What’s the maint fee? Put it on eBay


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 25, 2020)

gumbow719 said:


> It is pts a triannual l 26000 something a year..havent used pts for exchange in 11 years


@gumbow719 
We hope you are well.  If you make the hard decision to default, please kindly let us know if your credit got affected.  It would help tuggers in similar situations moving forward.


----------



## BettyBoop02 (Aug 17, 2020)

@gumbow719 Is there an update to your situation? I’ve tried giving away my VV and can’t get out of it. I’ve never used the timeshare, ever. I got my first collections call for maintenance fees. When I said I was fine with foreclosure, the man claimed they won’t foreclose because the association is a non-profit but when I pushed for details, he said he was just a third party and doesn’t represent the owners association. I am fairly certain a collector is likely to say what they need to in order to get people to pay, so I’m not trusting his info.  

@Fredflintstone Have you seen others get out of VV? I’m disappointed that even during a pandemic, they expect owners to find a buyer.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Aug 17, 2020)

BettyBoop02 said:


> @gumbow719 Is there an update to your situation? I’ve tried giving away my VV and can’t get out of it. I’ve never used the timeshare, ever. I got my first collections call for maintenance fees. When I said I was fine with foreclosure, the man claimed they won’t foreclose because the association is a non-profit but when I pushed for details, he said he was just a third party and doesn’t represent the owners association. I am fairly certain a collector is likely to say what they need to in order to get people to pay, so I’m not trusting his info.
> 
> @Fredflintstone Have you seen others get out of VV? I’m disappointed that even during a pandemic, they expect owners to find a buyer.



Hi

Yes i have known folks get out of Vacation Village. Not legal advice and consult an attorney if you need any but Florida has anti deficiency, non judicial foreclosure laws (if you dont object) placing you in the drivers seat. Simply stop paying and be done if they arent cooperative. The maximum thing that might happen is your credit score drops for a bit. 

VV is mired in complaints with the BBB. 










						Vacation Village Resorts |  Better Business Bureau® Profile
					

This organization is not BBB accredited. Vacation Rentals in Fort Lauderdale, FL. See BBB rating, reviews, complaints, & more.




					www.bbb.org
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettyBoop02 (Aug 17, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes i have known folks get out of Vacation Village. Not legal advice and consult an attorney if you need any but Florida has anti deficiency, non judicial foreclosure laws (if you dont object) placing you in the drivers seat. Simply stop paying and be done if they arent cooperative. The maximum thing that might happen is your credit score drops for a bit.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this insight! I’ve reached out to a lawyer but have not heard back just yet.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 17, 2020)

gumbow719 said:


> Thanks for the info. We have our credit frozen for past 20 years..we do not buy anything on credit nor do we need credit report to buy anything so who cares about a credit ding...especially older people who want to dump timeshares?


Do nothing.  Don't waste money on a lawyer.  Don't answer their phone calls.  Don't respond to their mail.  Based on the above you will not be inconvenienced one bit...

George


----------



## Fredflintstone (Aug 17, 2020)

BettyBoop02 said:


> Thank you for this insight! I’ve reached out to a lawyer but have not heard back just yet.



That’s great. One suggestion....You could call VV and tell them you know the foreclosure laws as it pertains to timeshares in Florida. You would be willing to pay a bit for a deedback. This way, everyone saves face. They may bite if they think you know what your rights are.







						Florida Timeshare Foreclosure and Right to Cancel Laws
					

Learn about Florida timeshare laws, including contract disclosures, the right to cancel, and foreclosure procedures and protections.




					www.nolo.com
				




That might be a good thing to discuss with your attorney. Good luck.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Welovepiper89 (Nov 7, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> Do nothing.  Don't waste money on a lawyer.  Don't answer their phone calls.  Don't respond to their mail.  Based on the above you will not be inconvenienced one bit...
> 
> George



Hi there! I'm in a similar situation, but unfortunately got scammed by a timeshare exit team. 

@gumbow719 how did this end up working out for you a year later with just not paying MF anymore?


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 10, 2021)

Welovepiper89 said:


> I'm in a similar situation, but unfortunately got scammed by a timeshare exit team.



What's the name of this company that scammed you?  How did the scam work?  Are you still the owner on record of this TS?


----------



## theo (Nov 14, 2021)

Welovepiper89 said:


> @gumbow719 how did this end up working out for you *a year later* with just not paying MF anymore?



I don't speak for gumbow719, but many (maybe most) resorts would not initiate foreclosure until after 2-3 years of non-payment of fees --- and after some collection efforts.
In short, "a year later" (i.e., after stopping paying mf's) can't and won't provide insight of much value into the *end* result and / or later consequences of stopping paying mf's.


----------



## Dorothy (Nov 19, 2021)

Tug marketplace works.  Found two VV at Parkway units for a friend for $1 each for him.   One was a weeks unit and the other already in points.  He loves the place and their system.   I inherited his unused points that came with them after he converted the weeks unit to points and got to spend 10 days in NYC for my efforts.....So I was happy to point him to TUG.


----------



## Welovepiper89 (Nov 22, 2021)

LannyPC said:


> What's the name of this company that scammed you?  How did the scam work?  Are you still the owner on record of this TS?


No More Fees LLC - They've just stopped responding back to me.


----------



## Ellie23 (Mar 6, 2022)

BettyBoop02 said:


> @gumbow719 Is there an update to your situation? I’ve tried giving away my VV and can’t get out of it. I’ve never used the timeshare, ever. I got my first collections call for maintenance fees. When I said I was fine with foreclosure, the man claimed they won’t foreclose because the association is a non-profit but when I pushed for details, he said he was just a third party and doesn’t represent the owners association. I am fairly certain a collector is likely to say what they need to in order to get people to pay, so I’m not trusting his info.
> 
> @Fredflintstone Have you seen others get out of VV? I’m disappointed that even during a pandemic, they expect owners to find a buyer.



bettyboop02 I am in a VV resort in Las Vegas. Have you paid all of your mortgage? I'm trying to see the consequences people have faced in defaulting on mortgage and MF. No one seems to have reported their experience


----------



## theo (Mar 7, 2022)

Ellie23 said:


> bettyboop02 I am in a VV resort in Las Vegas. Have you paid all of your mortgage? I'm trying to see the consequences people have faced in defaulting on mortgage and MF. No one seems to have reported their experience



Not entirely true. TUG member Grammarhero has been kindly compiling statistics on the directly reported consequences of timeshare foreclosures and loan defaults. His “sticky” on this topic can be found in the Buying, Selling & Renting forum — and there are currently *six*  separate VV situations  reported there, although the reported instances are not state-specific.

P.S. The last post from bettyboop02 seems to have been over a year and a half ago, so you may not receive a direct response to your inquiry of yesterday.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 7, 2022)

Ellie23 said:


> bettyboop02 I am in a VV resort in Las Vegas. Have you paid all of your mortgage? I'm trying to see the consequences people have faced in defaulting on mortgage and MF. No one seems to have reported their experience











						[ 2020 ] Timeshare Default Credit Report/Collection Tracking
					

Some of you know I have been tracking this.  Out of four (4) more TS defaults reported on TUG Facebook, one (1) got his credit affected.   I have tabbed the following stats(updated 5/2022):   TS defaults w credit drops: 47 out of 107   TS defaults w collections: 12 out of 107   TS defaults w...




					tugbbs.com


----------

